# Special Routes & Thruways



## dart330 (Mar 7, 2009)

We are thinking of taking a trip from Las Vegas to the Napa Valley Wine Train.

After looking at how to get there (RT flight would be $410, RT Amtrak $288 with NARP discount).

I realized Amtrak puts you on the San Joaquin "Special Route" with a thruway bus on either end of the trip.

Would booking this trip only cost 1,000 points a person each way? 4,000 points vs. 22,000 is a pretty big difference.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 8, 2009)

Dart,

I believe that qualifies as one of the special routes, which would mean 1,000 points per person one way are needed. Hopefully someone from California who knows the CA thruway routes better than I can confirm this.


----------



## sechs (Mar 8, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge, all connecting buses count for an award. Certainly, I've gone from San Francisco to Las Vegas on one.


----------



## dart330 (Mar 10, 2009)

Screen Shot was moved.


----------



## Rumpled (Mar 11, 2009)

I did the Wine Train last May, a very nice daytrip with very good food. We did the gourment lunch or whatever - all they had available that day.

The early part of the trip was very much a swaying trip - they could use some track maintenance.

Their online booking leaves a lot to be desired.

PS Forgot to mention, I've inquired before on the boards and been told that the San Joaquins with thruway at each end is 1000 points; and I think even a PacSurf - bus - San Joa is still only 1000.


----------

